# Cruze, Fan Is Extremely Loud At All Times



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stuck thermostat. This is covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

It sounds like a defective sensor or wiring to the sensor. Since the ECU can not get a good temp reading, it will default to high fan speed and no a/c.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

James1549 said:


> It sounds like a defective sensor or wiring to the sensor. Since the ECU can not get a good temp reading, it will default to high fan speed and no a/c.


Without having the book at hand, that's my vote at well. A suck thermostat wouldn't come into play until the engine warmed up and the ECU noticed that it couldn't cool the engine.

But a bad sensor would be a problem from the get-go. The ECU is playing it safe since it doesn't know what's really happening. If you're under 36,000 miles, then your B2B warranty should cover it.


----------



## Turnbow333 (Oct 17, 2015)

Appreciate the help! Just looked at the powertrain warranty and looks like sensors are excluded in the warranty. Lame. I will update this post after I get repairs done tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P00B6 indicates that the sensor is open. P00B4 indicates that the radiator temp is way off from the engine temp.

It might be worth looking at the radiator temp sensor. It's on the side of the radiator, on the passenger side, about mid-way.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My cruze had the same problem. Very easy fix by the dealer. I missed the sound of the jet though. That's how it sounded.


----------



## Bee (Dec 10, 2021)

iKermit said:


> My cruze had the same problem. Very easy fix by the dealer. I missed the sound of the jet though. That's how it sounded.


What did they do if you don’t mind me asking?!


----------



## Matthew1001 (3 mo ago)

iKermit said:


> My cruze had the same problem. Very easy fix by the dealer. I missed the sound of the jet though. That's how it sounded.


 What was the issue? What was the fix?


----------

